# constant crackling/popping sounds from speakers



## adam245 (May 7, 2008)

Hi, as the title says... crazy annoying crackling sound coming through my speakers at all times. nothing has to be happening to cause this. 

i've already gone through the malware thread and removed everything bad from my computer and it should be fine now, so i don't know if maybe it's a hardware problem? either way, i was pointed in this direction to figure out what's causing the problem since it seems to not be malware.

aleady tried hooking up other speakers and headphones to the sound card, same effect, meaning it's not the speakers' fault. 

thanks for any help in advance, and i'll gladly take your advice and follow it to the letter.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

adam245,

What is the make/model of your PC or Motherboard? Are you running Windows XP SP2? What is the make/model of your sound hardware (in not imbedded on motherboard)?

Did this problem just start? If so, what have you installed (hardware, software, drivers, updates, etc) prior to having this problem?

Reply with answers to these questions and hopefully we'll be able to help.

- John


----------



## adam245 (May 7, 2008)

OS - Windows XP Pro SP2

CPU Type - AMN Athlon 64, 22000 Mhz (11 x 200) 3400+
Motherboard name - ECS 755-A2 ( 5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset - SiS 755, AMD Hammer

Audio Adapter - Creative SB0350 Audigy 2 ZS Sound Card
Audio Adapter - SiS7012 Audio Device

that's what it says for all of those in everest, figured that would be more detailed than i could give you just off the top of my head.

the problem has actually been going on for a while, but it started out kind of infrequent and it would go away for a while if i just changed around my audio settings, but eventually nothing affected it. i honestly have no idea what i installed before it started and when it got very bad i tried going to an earlier system restore point, but that didn't do anything.

no hardware changes for sure. i've spent the past few months trying to figure out what's causing it so i could fix it, but couldn't figure it out. i came on here to fix an external HDD and clean up the PC, and now that i've cleaned the PC and know what i have to do still to fix the HDD, i figured i'd come here and try this too.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

one possibility is your cell phone. it can drive you crazy with sounds from the speakers. Mine does, some days is better than others and at times when its really bad, I have to keep my cell phone in the car to stop it.


----------



## adam245 (May 7, 2008)

sobeit said:


> one possibility is your cell phone. it can drive you crazy with sounds from the speakers. Mine does, some days is better than others and at times when its really bad, I have to keep my cell phone in the car to stop it.


the location of my cell phone has no effect on the intensity, frequency, or nature of the crackling sound. i actually think i could record the sound in goldwave and show you what it sounds like.

not sure if that would help or not though.


----------



## adam245 (May 7, 2008)

hmmmmmm. bump


----------



## adam245 (May 7, 2008)

figured you guys might be super busy, or had a busy break (enjoying that break of course).

worth trying to bump again since it's been 4 days...

can anyone help?


----------



## Oz_An (May 23, 2008)

I've similar annoying sounds too Adam... I heard that sounds came from short range radio signals (AM) and I cant solve this problem I pluged out my sound cards cables but nothing changed.

(Most of the time a man talks himself sometimes(I'm from Turkey) I heard our traditional songs...)

I've Realtek High Definition Audio on my mainboard (MSI P4M900) and I use Vista Premium 32-bit

Somebody Help US!!!


----------



## Oz_An (May 23, 2008)

Is there anyone who look this topic ?


----------



## blaronn (Oct 30, 2004)

Adam, that sounds very similar to my problem. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23/nearly-constant-popping-snapping-sound-186430.html

Try moving the sound card to another slot. Worked for me... for a while.  

Report back.


----------



## adam245 (May 7, 2008)

i've definitely tried that to no avail.


----------



## Oz_An (May 23, 2008)

I'm gonna try it but i've got an onboard sound card  (Realtek HD Audio)


----------



## mixy (Jun 3, 2008)

hey lets talk about this. i am too having a crackling audio problem. ive heard that motherboards need to be replaced, cell phone(s) is causing the issue even when turn off and that you gotta keep it far away like in your car, speakers need to be replaced, irq conflict between the sound card and video card, ac adapter needs to be grounded really good, need a new battery for your laptop, some type of fan or connected wire banging against the inside of your pc, also setting your power surge protector next to your pc!

i heard this one dude say that he took his cell phone and placed it in his car and the crackles, audio crackles, pops, popping, sound crackles or sound crackling, hisses or hissing; all of this stopped with some of these trials. i also heard a guy say that he took his 3 prongged ac adapter plug for his laptop and plugged it into a 3 pronged input adapter thing with a 2 pronged adapter ouput and that stopped all of the sound crackles and pops too. i heard another guy say that when he sent in his computer to his warrenter that it came back with mother board replaced; of course were talking laptops at in this sentence.; and it was fixed. one guy sent it back a laptop back and it still had all of the crackling issue. hehh' both of the two above sentences were brand new laptops to begin with! oh if you try to do the 3 prongged to 2 prongged thing, it wont matter if you plug it into a power surge as well but make sure you have a grounded power surge first before you try this! i use the CyberPower model 750. its great but im going to give the 3 prongged to 2 pronged thing a try next...

by the way i have recently had 2 laptops brand new and they both had the crackling audio issue! somebody help us 3 now, theres 3 now, jk... really im just being myself. hehh''


----------



## mixy (Jun 3, 2008)

ive heard fellas that cpu clock utility can lessen the crackles and pops but it wont take it away completly, ive scourge google! for 3 hours!


----------

